# NEW NJ PLAYDATE



## Laurief

Hi all, as I promised, once the wedding was over I would work on another NJ playdate. So I am reaching out to all you east coasters: Michelle, Karen, Heather, Janet, Rita, Kali, Linda, Jane, Lina,Yvonne & anyone else who would like to participate. I have a few days available in Sept and in Oct so if you guys can let me know which are best for you I will whittle it down to one.
Thanks.
Hope to see you all!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

DUH:frusty: I probably should note the dates huh????

Sept 22nd Sept 29th

Oct 13th, or 14th 

Oct 27th or 28th

Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

No fair, I want a playdate too. :Cry: I'll have to start breeding my own pups so they can come and play. :wink:


----------



## Laurief

Debbie, I think that you and Sam just have to take a road trip!! We would love to have you!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Yeah, Debbie. So long as you swing by Montreal to pick me up too!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Ok, according to Google maps, My House to Montreal is 1300km apx 13hrs 37 min. Then Montreal to Atlantic City, New Jersy is 786Km apx 7hrs 57 min.

So I drive to Montreal, stay over with Marj and then we drive down to New Jersy. Have a great playdate, we stay over with Laurie then drive back. Sound good Marj? Now I just have to convince DH to look after the kids so Sam & I can go.


----------



## Laurief

You guys can take 2 1/2 hours off the trip cause I am that far north from Atlantic City!! So how does that sound??
Laurie


----------



## Leeann

Debbie could you swing by and pick me up in MA on your way?? I think I am only about 5 hrs from Laurie so you and Marj could take a little break at my house before we all head down. How can we all be so close to each other but yet so far away??


----------



## Laurief

Cool, I am liking this train of thought!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Laurief said:


> You guys can take 2 1/2 hours off the trip cause I am that far north from Atlantic City!! So how does that sound??
> Laurie


You mean you are only about 5 1/2 hours from Montreal. This is almost sounding do-able. To bad you are not available on the Canadian Thanksgiving Oct 6-8.


----------



## Laurief

Unfortunately that is hubbys Birthday weekend so I thought I better be availble that weekend without worrying about pups. He already thinks I am nuts to be having these playdates.
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Laurief said:


> Unfortunately that is hubbys Birthday weekend so I thought I better be availble that weekend without worrying about pups. He already thinks I am nuts to be having these playdates.
> Laurie


Anna's birthday too. She will be six on the 7th. So I really should be home that weekend too.


----------



## Lina

YAY! A playdate!  Kubrick and I have really been looking forward to going to one of these! As far as dates go, all of the ones in October would work for me, but not so much in September... it would be a tight squeeze since I have lots of visitors that month! 

Let me know when things get decided and Kubrick and I will be there... can someone pick us up at the nearest train station? LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Lina I am sure we could figure a way to get you at the station. You are the first of the locals to say when is best for you, so I will let you know once I hear from others. 

Debbie, hubbys is the 7th too!!!

Laurie


----------



## Beamer

Deb,

So no stop in Toronto? Come on, I'm sure Sam wants to meet all the Toronto havs to!!


----------



## dboudreau

freeway1976 said:


> Deb,
> 
> So no stop in Toronto? Come on, I'm sure Sam wants to meet all the Toronto havs to!!


I am over due for a trip to Toronto, I have a sister in North York and one in Scarborough, we will be there next year for sure.

You, Beamer & Mango and Derek & Radar can drive down to NJ too. You should stop and pick up Helen & Oreo too. It might be easier for you to pick up Leeann and the boys too.

Hope you have lots of room Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, I guess I better build a guest house!


----------



## Olliesmom

Man - and we thought people in CA drove long distances for a playdate....you guys break *:jaw: * records!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh a Havanese pajama party!! How fun would that be!


----------



## Laurief

I was actually thinking about having this playdate be a dress up= or down for the puppies. I just got an email for a smoking jacket and a silk robe - they are so cute!! Come on East coasters - we wanna hear when you can come!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Once you have the date set, I will see if I can get someone to cover me at work. I should be able to work somemthing out once I know the date. Brady doesn't dress up though. I promised DH when we got a small dog that I would not put clothes on him. So, I own tons of leashed and colars and dress him in those. He is allowed to wear a winter coat, but a very manly one!


----------



## Laurief

That is too funny, although after meeting Brady I can see why you dont, he is a manly man!! So far I am leaning towards one of the days in october as Linda can come all those days, but Lina can only come in Oct. So I will wait to see who else responds and let you know. Kisses to Brady!!


----------



## pjewel

Laurie,

Where are you in New Jersey? I would love to come to a play date with Milo but my schedule is such that things can sometimes change rather quickly. So, if you're in relatively easy driving distance and if you can allow me the flexibility if I have a business obligation that I can't get out of, you can count me in. October sounds good.


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
I am good for all those dates, I wonder why???LOL! Let me know if anyone is intested in a grooming class. Keep in mind, it would only be the basics!

I am so excited to come! 
Karen, you better take off work~


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
I goofed! I just signed up for a havanese clinic on Oct.27th in Newtown Square, Pa. They are doing hearing and patella checks. If anyone is interested in coming let me know.

PS. If you have to go with the 27th, I will just have to blow off the clinic!

*Note: Future event JUNE 7, 2008

Please mark your calendars:
DELAWARE VALLEY HAVANESE FUN MATCH in Moorestown NJ! All invited!*


----------



## radar_jones

All this talk about playdates has got me really craving one.....c'mon Ryan.....:biggrin1: I can't wait for the next one. It's too bad that there isn't one closer to me down here I would be there. Then again the only problem is that they are always on the Saturdays. I'll just have to wait until the next one and plan for the day off I guess.

Derek


----------



## Janet Zee

*Laurie*

September isn't good for me either, but any date in October is a go for me and Bacci, aka 'The Botch'. Also he will have finished his third series of shots another plus. We can't wait for a Hav playdate, thank you Laurie for arranging one.

Linda, I think a grooming class would be terrific, since I am a new Hav Mom and have no idea where to start trimming. Thank you for offering to teach us the basics.

All the Best,
Janet


----------



## Jan D

Laurie,

Yay!! We can make the October dates! The only one that might not be good for me is the Oct 13th date---but I'm not sure yet.

Linda, I would LOVE to have a grooming class!! I've recently tidied up Havee a bit myself, but I am going to bring him again for his nails to be clipped. I'm too chicken to do that!!

Pick which one is best and we'll try our darndest to be there:whoo:

Jan


----------



## Laurief

Geri, I am in central Jersey (lower portion of Somerset County) and sure, if you want to be open with the date we choose that is fine!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

Lina,
I can pick you up at the train station. It would be a tight squeeze with 3 Lookout carseats, but I think I can make it work.


----------



## Lina

Linda, that's so nice of you! Thanks! Kubrick and I will make ourselves as small as possible to fit in!


----------



## lfung5

Depending on how big he gets by Oct., he might be able to share the Lookout carseat with Bella. Bring a harness if you have one. That is, if she will share. She is the Alpha around here, small but mighty!


----------



## Missy

Leeann, we have to work on a Massachusetts play date. We need to get more to join the forum. Or maybe....road trip to New Jersey?


----------



## lfung5

I vote for the ROAD TRIP. I hope you guys can make it!


----------



## Lina

Linda, that sounds good. We'll see how big the little guy will be by then! I can't even imagine it, to tell the truth even though I know that since he will be 6 mo. by then he will be much bigger than he is now. They all grow up so fast...


----------



## Brady's mom

No worries Lina, if Linda can't fit you, I certainly can. I actually have an SUV where the rear seat pops up so you can seat 7. Maybe Linda and her crew would want to drive up with me and Brady. She lives about 10 minutes for us. That would be 4 dogs and 2 people for most of the ride, and then we can add you and Kubrick. What a blast that ride would be:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

My time is pretty flexible, so I don't see a problem right now. I mentioned it to Mom and she said OK, too. Laurie, you are a peach for doing this. We had such a great time at your home. You better watch out, our numbers are growing in leaps and bounds! ound:


----------



## Laurief

I know , it is great. I think this time I will just order Pizza so I dont have to cook and can just play!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Sounds good to me and Kodi loves pizza. Or we can do a pot luck and everyone bring a dish. This time I won't get lost.


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> Leeann, we have to work on a Massachusetts play date. We need to get more to join the forum. Or maybe....road trip to New Jersey?


Missy I have been trying to tell my DH we need to buy a camper so I can travel around to all these play dates.. Yes we need more Massachusetts people on this forum I know there has to be more havs out there somewhere??


----------



## Laurief

Michelle, anything is fine with me as long as the puppies come!! I am leaning towards SUNDAY OCTOBER 14TH How does that date sound to everyone??
Laurie


----------



## pjewel

Barring anything unforseen at work, I'd love to be there to join in all the puppy love. 

Michele, How long a ride is it for us?


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I ususally work on Sunday, but with enough notice, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Geri, barring any unforseen problems, like traffic (or getting lost :biggrin1: ) it is about 1-1/2 hrs.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, well we def want you guys to come, and you better NOT get lost this time, if you are unsure, get directions from me!!!! Unfortunately most people can only come on weekends so I am trying to make it workable for as many as possible. If you can get off that would be great!! 
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

That day is good for me! I can bring a dish if you want.


----------



## Janet Zee

October 14th is good for us too. I could bring a dish also.

Janet


----------



## Laurief

Yay - more Havs!! Janet, how are you making out with your new baby??


----------



## Carol

*NJ playdate!*

Just 'cause we're here in Chicago now doesn't mean that Gertie and I won't make it to one of your NJ playdates eventually. She'll be coming home in Oct and maybe by Spring we'll bring her to visit her Jersey roots!. I have family in Flemington and in Morris County.


----------



## Janet Zee

*Laurie*



Laurief said:


> Yay - more Havs!! Janet, how are you making out with your new baby??


We are doing great. He is such a little love, potty training is coming along slowly, but I am sure he will get it someday <G>. I haven't posted pictures yet because I just haven't had the time to figure out how to do it (first time digital camera user), I know I must download, or is it upload, the pics from the camera into the PC but I haven't read the directions on how to do that either, lol. Puppy and DH need alot of attention. I am enjoying every minute with Bacci he has brought so much added joy to our home. Hearing my DH laugh at all the Hav antics throughout the day makes it all worth it. We are both soooo in love with our baby.

All the Best
Janet


----------



## Laurief

Janet - I am so glad to hear that!! Bacci seems to have done with DH exactly what you had hoped!! 

jerseygirl - I am very close to Flemington, so let me know when you are visiting!!


----------



## KristinFusco

Hello! 

If there is room for us at one of these get-togethers, Lito and I would LOVE to come meet everyone. Jersey is really close for us, and I will be driving through there every week to go to school this fall  We may be in Vermont visiting my sister that weekend of the 14th, but if not, would it be ok if we came? I would love to bring something as well! 

~Kristin


----------



## Laurief

Kristin, we would love to have you and Lito!!!:whoo: 

I will say that now that the numbers are climbing, if it rains, I dont think I can fit all those dogs in my house. So before the playdate, all should pm me your phone numbers in case I have to call and cancel due to weather. 

When we get closer to the date, I will send address & directions to you Kristin. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Ok, according to Google maps, My House to Montreal is 1300km apx 13hrs 37 min. Then Montreal to Atlantic City, New Jersy is 786Km apx 7hrs 57 min.
> 
> So I drive to Montreal, stay over with Marj and then we drive down to New Jersy. Have a great playdate, we stay over with Laurie then drive back. Sound good Marj? Now I just have to convince DH to look after the kids so Sam & I can go.


*
Sure thing! We could make stops at all the members' on our way to Laurie's and turn it into a week-long event! LOL After all, gas prices are SO LOW right now!! sheesh........ :frusty: ound: *

*Debbie, I think if you start Sept. 30th, we just might make it to Laurie's in time for the playdate. You think hubby and kids would mind ??? LMBO ound: Can you imagine being the car/van with all these dogs, travelling all over the East Coast?! Yikes!!!!! *










Almost as scary as THIS !!!!!! 










heehee eace:


----------



## Jan D

That day is good for me too Laurie! I definitely agree about bad weather and canceling. I can't imagine all those dogs running around the house. What mayhem!


----------



## Laurief

Normally I would not mind but I think we are going to have a LOT of dogs!! I cant wait!!


----------



## Rita

Hey gang. I am still here in PA but haven't been online much. The summer has been busy. Oct date sounds good but Houston is having problems with car sickness. I took him for a 45 min ride the other day and he threw up 10 times and that was food he ate many hours before. He actually looked green.

So, we will see. A 2.5 hour trip will be hard. I would hate to drug him for the trip. I am trying to take him for short rides every day to help him get over his anxiety. Hopefully, it will work.


----------



## Laurief

Rita, Like I said in the pm, Bonine worked pretty well for Logan, as long as he didnt feed him in the am. I would try 10-15 minute rides first. I am going to start that with my guys too. I really hope you guys can make it!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, maybe we need to rent a tent ound:


----------



## Laurief

I do have two tents, but I doubt that the pups will want to stay under it!! Once has sides, but they are made of cloth - could you imagine the mud these guys would all get in at my house - yikes!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

What, you mean you don't want 15-20 dogs in your house??? I can't imagine why not.......... 

I hope it works out for all of you. There would be some awesome photo ops I'm sure. 

Susan


----------



## Julie

Laurie,
Where are the wedding pictures?I've been waiting to see them---but it was beautiful!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for asking Julie - the wedding was absolutely Gorgeous!!! The weather was perfect,pictures looked like they will be great, and I ended up with 75 people on Sunday for Brunch!! And thru all of this, can you believe that I never once picked up my camera!!! I had so many people in and out of my house , with problems, needing food, flowers, towels on and on and on, I never had a chance to take any!! I was in charge of flower girls flowers, makeup for the maid of honor (another long story-she was in ER morning of wedding) and all the gifts and cards that the camera was an afterthought. I am sure that my niece will email me pics when she gets back so I will try to post some then!! 
Laurie


----------



## YesYvonne

*sorry; have been offline and just now am seeing this...*



Laurief said:


> Michelle, anything is fine with me as long as the puppies come!! I am leaning towards SUNDAY OCTOBER 14TH How does that date sound to everyone??
> Laurie


Hi Laurie and everyone,
Linda sent me a private note to let me know plans were being made for a NJ playdate soon. Thanks, Linda.

So I just tracked down this info. Are you still focused on the 14th of October? If so, I think I'll need to pass this time because that particular Sunday I need to be in Harrisburg. I'm in a ministry internship so need to be at church most Sundays (although could arrange in advance to be off sometimes, just not that particular Sunday).

I'm sure Bounder would love to meet play pals! So I just google-mapped Harrisburg to Somerset County NJ. Google says only 2.5 hrs -- can that be right? It points me towards the vicinity of Plainfield, and Edison, a little north of Princeton. Is that in the ballpark? If so, definitely do-able for a future date. It's closer than I imagined.

Generally speaking a Friday or Saturday in the future will be better for me than any Sunday...

Looking forward to meeting you!
Yvonne (and Bounder)


----------



## Laurief

Yvonne, I am so sorry but the 14th is the date:hurt: 
We are so sorry you guys cannot make it!! But will def. keep you on the list for the next one, most likely in the spring, as NJ winters are a little yucky!! Yes that is true, that is the time it would take to get to us!!! You would take Rt 78 right into central NJ and then about 15-20 minutes south and you are here!!! If anything changes, and you are able to come, just let me know,even if it is the day of!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> Thanks for asking Julie - the wedding was absolutely Gorgeous!!! The weather was perfect,pictures looked like they will be great, and I ended up with 75 people on Sunday for Brunch!! And thru all of this, can you believe that I never once picked up my camera!!! I had so many people in and out of my house , with problems, needing food, flowers, towels on and on and on, I never had a chance to take any!! I was in charge of flower girls flowers, makeup for the maid of honor (another long story-she was in ER morning of wedding) and all the gifts and cards that the camera was an afterthought. I am sure that my niece will email me pics when she gets back so I will try to post some then!!
> Laurie


I can completely understand how you couldn't manage to get pics taken. I had 33 people over during Christmas holidays and never once took a picture! It is impossible when you're running around as hostess! UGH!

I'm glad to hear it was beautiful though. Pls. post some pics in the coffee shop once you get some, o.k.? I'd love to see them!! AND you'll have to tell us why the poor m.of h. was in the ER !! :jaw:


----------



## Laurief

thanks marj, yea I am really mad at myself for not getting any pics, but nothing I can do about it now. M_O_H was in ER cause she had a terrible allergic reaction to our pollen, or grass or whatever, and her eyes were swollen shut and bright red!! Poor thing, they gave her meds, and then she went for makeup but they did such a poor job - poor kid looked like Tammy Faye Baker. She came back to my house and cleaned off all the makeup, so then I did it for her. I could not erase the puffyness, but got all the red down and she ended up doing fine. It was a nut house!!! Hopefully the bride will send me some & I will post them. 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Hi everyone - I just wanted to ask all that are planning on participating in our Nj playdate in October, for you to pm me your phone numbers. This way if the weather is real bad, I can call everyone before they make the long trip here. I promise that if it is rained out, that I will reschedule for this fall sometime!! 
Linda, I think that people are liking the idea of some tips for grooming so please do bring any or all your goodies to show us!!!! Thanks.

Laurie


----------



## Laurief

:bump2: I am bumping this up = anyone else from East Coast want to join us???
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Or West, South or North - all are welcome!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

I think you guys should make this a halloween party seeing how it will be in Oct. Then you can have a contest for the best costume and let everyone whom can not make it be the judges from all the pictures you guys will be taking..


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, that is a great idea!!! What do you guys think????
I know Karen, Brady wont wear clothes -he can be a playgirl centerfold!!!! Or he could be a judge... what do you think??
Laurie


----------



## Paige

I'm so jealous:drama: I want to go, I think I own all the havanese in Kentucky.:bored:


----------



## Laurief

Paige, well Kentucky is about 14-15 hours away - ROAD TRIP!!!:whoo: 
Come on - you can do it!!!


----------



## lfung5

That sounds like fun! My 3 said they would be into modeling a costume!


----------



## Leeann

Yea, I hope you guys do a costume party, it would be a lot of fun plus make for some great pictures.

Paige, how far are you from OH? I am taking my boys on a road trip early next year and will be near columbus maybe if you are not too far we can add you on to one of our stops for a little play time.


----------



## Paige

I would say I am about 5 hours away from columbus.


----------



## lcy_pt

Well heck Debbie, you might as well swing by my place and pick me up. I'm on the way and only about, what would you say Marj, 2-2 1/2 hours from your place? We head on to Toronto and pick up Ryan, Derek and Helen. That's another 6 hours? No better make that 7, I don't think we've stopped for food and water yet have we. hehehe Then over the border, grab Leann and Missy. Wait, didn't Paige say somthing about coming.

Question: Has anyone counted the dogs yet? Perhaps renting a coach bus would solve the problem. Heck anyone else that wants to go can rent a bus too. Caravans of buses streaming into New Jersey.

LAURIE, I'm getting the feeling you're a good organizer so I would be all means see if we could make some sort of city holiday out of this...you know a parade, marching bands...yada yada yada...whatever the city will spring for. Okay, good. :help: Yup, I saw that Laurie. No time for dilly dallying here...

Now, what's next on the list. Oh I know, since Laurie has graciously offered to set up a national holiday, we could at least have the pups dressed for the occassion? 

KARA - sorry you missed the meeting, but it appears as if we've unanimously voted for your sewing services here. Well, you did mention a fur coat for Gucci, so we figured since you're already at the machine??? Seriously now Kara, you've got a few weeks here. No need to :faint: 

So anyone getting on the first caravan - looks like we'd better be ready to roll at LEAST by the end of September. Never know what could happen on the road out there. Best to be prepared. The rest of you forming your own caravans, you'll have to break up and form your own tag teams. 

Okay people - what else do we need. I know I've forgotten something. Let's start filling out some volunteer forms... IT'S PARTY TIME arty: :welcome: :llama: :llama: :yo: :tea: :juggle: :deadhorse: - well okay, but when the heck else are you going to get a chance to throw the 'beating the dead horse smilie in? Huh? Huh?

Pat


----------



## Leeann

LOL Pat you are too funny... The sad part is I am planning a 2 week havanese travel vaca next year. I will probably post something this winter when I start planning my route, we are going from MA to my sisters in OH (Kettering) then on to my mom's in Indy.. I am hoping to meet as many havs as I can on the way. I would have loved to meet Amanda & Dora in OH but she has to go and move on me. I will be only about 20 min. from Megan & Jillee and about 1 hr. from Trish & Winston so I really hope to see them. Anyone else that is between MA & Indy give me a hollar who know's we may stop in for a pee break..

Paige I would have to look to see where you are in KY to see if a side trip would be dooable, I would love to come meet your fur kids.


----------



## Laurief

Pat you are hilarious - I will need one thing though - I will need a good divorce attorney - any volunteers???
Laurie


----------



## lcy_pt

Oooh Leeann!! A travelling road show, even better...hhmm I see gypsy caravans, I see dogs in dancing outfits, I see Laurie with you because her living arrangements have been a wee bit on shaky ground after that small incident at above-mentioned play date...seriously wouldn't it be an amazing thing to stop in for a puppy visit while driving on vacation. I hope it works out!

Pat

P.S. Laurie - we'll talk. I have a list of several good divorce attorneys. Funny how a lot of people I know have asked me the _very_ same question. Oh well, at least the last brew-ha-ha (sp?) has finally been forgotten about in my neighbourhood


----------



## Brady's mom

OH NO, Brady will participate. Halloween is acceptable for dog clothes. I have spend the morning at work looking for the best costume. Linda and I are trying to see if we can dress them all similar. Maybe a football team and Bella as the cheerleader. Hummmm. I can't promise he will wear a costume long, but he will certainly put one on!

Centerfold, you are too funny Laurieound:


----------



## Laurief

Well to me Stogie & Brady are hunks of all hunks!! That would be great, and I can only guarantee that mine will keep theirs on for a short time too. So since I have gotten a few ok's 

ITS OFFICIAL - OUR PLAYDATE IS A HALLOWEEN PARTY!!! COSTUMES A MUST!! - just for the pups! 


I like the idea of a football team and cheerleader - this way Brady can still feel manly!!ound: 

Laurie


----------



## lfung5

I hope it doesn't rain! I just blew a fortune on costumes. I have a theme gong for my 3. I got carried away and left Brady out of the mix! Bad friend! Should I spoil it and tell you what they will be dressed as? Heck, I can't keep a secret.
Bella- prisoner
Fred- business suit- Bella's Lawyer
Scudder- Cop


----------



## Laurief

You are too funny!! I am sure that Karen can get Brady to dress in the mix, how about the judge???? If it rains, I am deg. going to try to reschedule, so hopefully we will get this playdate in!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady is quite flattered to be considered in the same manlyhood as Stogie:whoo:.. Laurie, great minds think alike. I already emailed Linda and told her Brady could be the judge. I told her I just have to outdo her now with a very creative costume. One that you can buy though, since I haven't seen a sewing machine since middle school home ec class.


----------



## Lina

I really want to knit something for Kubrick as I can't sew and I'm not sure I want to actually shell out money for a costume he'll only wear once...

I'm having a hard time finding a pattern, but I'm thinking of using a pattern for a doggy sweater and then just adding a jack o' lantern to the top from a children's sweater.

Would that be dressing him up enough for the costume party? 

Forgot to add.. love the idea of a prison inmate with her "posse." LOL.


----------



## irnfit

I have enough trouble with the monthly photo challenge...now I have to get costumes???? Sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## lfung5

If we do a January playdate, we could do holiday costumes! This is going to turn into a full time job. I have spent hours today looking for just the right costumes and measuring my dogs!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Oh YEA its a Halloween Party!! :whoo: 

The pictures from this playdate are going to be great, I cant wait. I hope you guys dont get rained out then we will all have to wait to see all the havs dressed up.


----------



## Laurief

Hey - you could bring Kubrick naked = I just want to hug that little boy!! I am sure that that would be fine. As I mentioned before(not sure where) but maybe we could all trade costumes at the end of the day to be used next year!! This way we are all paying for one costume and getting 2 years out of it. We will take lots of pic for those of you who cannot make it, but remember, ALL ARE WELCOME!!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina

Kubrick *naked*? eep: Oh my... where's the modesty?


----------



## whitBmom

Hahaha, how cute  Kubrick is a handsome one alright


----------



## marjrc

Well, Pat, looks like you've got everything covered! You're such a hoot!! ound: ound: ound: WHoooooooohoooooooo :whoo: Hava Party time!! 

Gosh, now that Laurie's hubby is moving out, there should be loads of room for us to bunk there! 

It sounds like it will be a blast. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed that you all have great weather. We MUST have pics!!! :suspicious: Kubrick - what a playboy! lol


----------



## hheitman

Okay all (Laurie) I have been catching up on this post but want to make sure I have the playdate correct. Will it be on Oct. 14? I want to check my calendar and see if we have anything on the go.


----------



## Laurief

Hey Heather~~~~~ have not heard from you in a long time!! How are Mason & Brewer?? Did you move yet?? Yes playdate is Sunday the 14th, and a costume party - can you guys come?? Would love to have you!! Let me know. 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

Awwwe, look, there is that handsome Brewer. Heather, he is soooo handsome. Hope to see you on Oct. 14th.


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I am so jealous!!! I think of Jersey as being so close--- but it is a 6 hour drive. the boys would hate it. Can't wait to see pictures. 

Pat, you are a HOOT! I love the idea of a traveling Hav caravan. If you want to schedule a stop at our house on your east coast tour all are welcome to romp in our fenced in yard.


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Heather
Hope we can all be there Oct. 14. Last time was great! And Mason fit in with all the puppies, trying to take them all for walks. So cute!


----------



## Laurief

Hey guys, just touching base to be sure everyone is still planning on coming on Oct 14th. We are doing a costume party = but only if the weather permits. If you have not done so already, please pm me your phone numbers in case I have to cancel last minute for weather. I promise, I will try to reschedule if that happens!!

Missy & Leann, you guys sure you cant make a Long trip down??? We would love to have you!!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

Palydate is only a few weeks away. I hope you all make it. I am excited to meet everyone. I am still planning on having a grooming lesson for anyone interested in being bored out of their minds for 30 minutes! LOL. If people start falling asleep, maybe I will keep it to simple grooming techniques rather than an entire haircut. I am not the best at teaching or speaking, so I could have kicked myself for offering to teach a class!

Lina,
Karen and are are still planning on picking you up. Are you still on board to come?

Geri,
How is your schedule looking?


----------



## pjewel

My schedule looks fine . . . for now. However, I have to see how I'm doing physically. It's been less than fun in my neck of the woods for the past several weeks. I'd hate to have to miss it but we'll have to see.


----------



## Lina

Linda, yes I am still coming! Of course!  I would SO appreciate the ride!

And Laurie, could you let me know what train station I need to get off on and have you set a time yet? Maybe I'm just not looking around well enough, but I only see the date but not a time set up.


----------



## Laurief

hi guys - I figured we could do this at 10am. This way we have a change to have the pups play, do a grooming, and eat lunch. Last time we started at 11 and I felt that we had so little time before people had to get on the road. I hope that is ok for all, and of course whenever you get here is fine too.
The closest train stations are either Raritan, or Princeton. I know that there is a direct train to Princeton Junction, or if you come to the 
Raritan station, I think you have to switch trains in Newark. I would check online to see which is most convenient for you.


----------



## lfung5

I think we should do the frooming last. That way the people that aren't interested can leave. Plus, I don't have to have hair stuck to my face the entire playdate. Grooming can get pretty messy!

Geri,
I hope you make it and you are ok.


----------



## arlene

I am sooo bummed that I won't be able to make the play date . . . I haven't responded earlier because I thought I was going to be able to rearrange some things but that looks highly unlikely now.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

Arlene, I am so sorry that you cant make it too!! If things change, feel free to come, just pm or email me day before & I will be happy to give directions!! I will be hoping that your schedule changes. I promise that as long as next months visit is not a bust - which I am sure it will be great - I will have another !! Most likely in the spring!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Anyone from LI, Queens, NY going, maybe we can car pool. I don't know how it would be with all the dogs, but lets toss the idea around. My Mom isn't coming this time, so it's just me and the pups.


----------



## lfung5

Hi Lina,
Karen and I were talking today and think if you can arrive into the Priceton station, that would be right on our way. Just let us know what time you'll get in.
Arlene, I am bummed you won't be able to make it. Hope we can meet the next time!


----------



## Lina

Linda, I just looked at the train schedule and from Penn Station to Princeton Junction I can either arrive at 9:23 or 10:23. To Princeton Station (not the junction) I'll get there at 9:32 or 10:32, depending on the train I take... which one would make it easier for you to pick me up? I would think the 9:32 but then I'm not sure how close that is to Laurie's house and if we'd be too early?

Just let me know what you think and thank you SO MUCH for picking me up! Kubrick and I are really excited to meet all of you.


----------



## lfung5

I would say the 9:23. I will ask Karen about this too. We are 1.5-2 hours away, but I am an early riser! Plus, I don;t want to be late for the playdate!


----------



## Laurief

hEY GUYS, Princeton Station is about 20-25 minutes away. Princeton Junction is about 35-40 minutes way - all depending on the traffic. Just so you know! Cant wait - Thanks Linda & Karen for do this! I really wanted to meet that Kubrick!! and Lina!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

Lina,
9:30 at Princeton station will be great! Call us if you have any problems.


----------



## Laurief

Just to touch base, anyone attending the NJ playdate at my house on October 14th please be sure to pm me your phone# (michele) so I can call in case I need to postpone the date due to rain. 
I am so excited that we have some NEW Hav owners attending, and entire families coming, and Linda will be doing a little grooming lesson, have some lunch, some mojitos, wine, beer or whatever, and a costume contest!!!! I am so excited!! 
I hoped that anyone who is within driving distance to central NJ who has not spoken up, please do, as we would love to have you come. Especially if you are trying to convince a hubby or wife to get a Hav, this is the perfect opportunity for them to witness the "greatness" of these pups. 
I can't wait!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Well, Laurie, I'm within driving distance to you, but it would be around 7 or 8 hours of driving! lol Boy, I wish I could be there too. Sounds like you'll have a blast meeting up. WAAAAAAAAA ! :Cry: 

Linda, you might want to edit your post and remove your phone number. There are soooooo many that browse forums for personal info like that and I'd hate for you to be bothered by spam or marketing. Just an idea... 

You all better take a LOT of pics! If all you do is gab, eat and play with pups and forget about taking pictures, I'm going to have to smack you all with Julie's fish! :fish: :fish: :fish: :laugh:


----------



## lfung5

good idea marj!


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm within driving distance. 2904 miles of driving! According to Mapquest, that's only about 43 hours straight through. 

I wish we could be there. It sounds like you'll have a great time, lots of adorable dogs and their people. I hope it doesn't rain. We'll all be anxiously awaiting photos.

Susan


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Laurie
Just checked weather.com for a forecast for Oct 14. They say showers on Sat, but 63 degrees on Sun and partly cloudy. Let's hope that holds up.


----------



## Leeann

mckennasedona said:


> I'm within driving distance. 2904 miles of driving! According to Mapquest, that's only about 43 hours straight through.
> 
> I wish we could be there. It sounds like you'll have a great time, lots of adorable dogs and their people. I hope it doesn't rain. We'll all be anxiously awaiting photos.
> 
> Susan


ound: ound: Susan if you leave now you could stop a few times and visit other hava on the way.

I'm crossing my fingers for good weather for you girls.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, you are too funny, I dont even look at the weather until maybe three days ahead of time, and usually just by looking at the sky. You know they are never right here~!! - I am very optomistic!!! It will be cool and sunny - everyone cross your fingers = haha Cant wait!!!! Just an FYI for all coming - it looks like we will have 12 hAVS HERE !!!!


----------



## lfung5

I also checked the weather today. Hey Laurie, just between the 2 of us, we have 1/2 the dogs coming! 

My grooming table broke, so I will just need a card table with a towel on it. We can play the grooming by ear, depending on what people want to see. Please keep in mind, I AM NOT a professional. I have 3 dogs, so I do the quickest haircut possible on each of them! They each get 30 minutes for cut, ears, butt, nails, eyes, paws. I have given some pretty funny looking haircuts, it's a huge learning curve!


----------



## Lina

Kubrick and I can't wait to meet you all so we're keeping our fingers crossed that there will be no showers on Sunday!


----------



## Laurief

Can you bring the clippers to do the declaws on my guys?? I need to learn to do it as it appears that my groomer does not. I have plenty of tables, so no worries. Yea, you are right, I didnt realize that we do have 1/2 of the dogs - haha


----------



## lfung5

Yes, I will bring my entire grooming bag. If the nails are black I only take a tiny bit every 2 weeks. I don't like to take any chances of cutting the quick. I feel you don't have room for even 1 mistake when it comes to the nails. You cut the quick just once and they might not give you a second chance.

Lina,
I guess we'll just plan on picking you up at Princton Station at 9:30 am if the weather is good. Can you PM me your cell number? Do you have mine?


----------



## Laurief

Hey my fellow East Coasters!! Our day is coming close & according to the 5 day forcast it is going to be very nice - but chilly!! I am very excited about you all coming to play, eat, drink, photograph and just hang out with our pups. I hope everyone is set on directions, and phone numbers - PM me if you need anything. If the weather is looking bad, I will make the decision on Saturday night so you dont have to all pack up in the am & then have it cancelled. Anyone who has a video camera and knows how to post on utube should bring their video camera - maybe we can video the halloween parade before they all take their costumes off (whats the guess - they will last 3 minutes??) We have one couple coming to check out whether a Hav is the right kind of pup for them, so all our babies better be on their best behavior!! So we can add another Hav to our family!! 
Cant wait to see you all!!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I'm so excited and it does seem like Sunday will be the first nice day this week, so I guess you picked a good day!


----------



## Laurief

Oh yea - to add - I am ordering out for cold cut platters, does anyone have any special requests??


----------



## lfung5

I have a video camera but don't know hoe to transfer videos to my computer. My husband lost the cable! Darn him! 
I am so excited!
If you want to get coleslaw, russian dressing and turkey I can make a turkey special! No pressure though.


----------



## Laurief

I was gonna try to get my son to figure it out but he has been soooo busy. I hope he can figure it out before Sunday. hey he is a good looking 17 year old boy, anybody got some young daughters who might like to meet a clean cut kid, going to college next year, runs track & cooks!!!!!! 

side note: Linda, what is the brand of your stoller? do you remember the thread where the picture of yours is?


----------



## Jan D

I'll eat anything--my hubby Angelo, is coming too and he eats anything too! He's quite the comic, he'll love being around a bunch of women and their dogs! I'm bringing a pasta salad so don't worry about that. We can't wait to see all these havs together!

Linda, I am really looking forward to your grooming tips. I've done a little myself, but need alot of pointers. Thanks for offering to show us and for bringing all your stuff!

Jan

Laurie, Unfortunately your son is too young for my daughter. She's 26 and we're looking for someone that sounds like your son for her. Have anyone older?


----------



## Laurief

Great Jan - I am excited you guys can make it - cant wait to see Havee!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, is there something in particular you would like me to bring? I was going to bring some homemade cookies unless you don't want something sweet. Let me know!


----------



## Laurief

That sounds great Lina, I didnt know if I would have time to bake. I am going to make homemade tampanade with crackers & one other appetizer and then just let everyone make their own sandwiches. Besides, I doubt we are all going to eat at the same time, as we all couldnt seem to keep away from the pups so we gated them all on the deck with us. Still can do that, but might not work with 12 of them!! And jan says she is bringing pasta salad, so cookies would be great.


----------



## arlene

I so wish we could make this playdate . . . We will be visiting our son for Parent's Weekend . . . a little mother-son beer pong tournament at the frat . . . lol

Waggin tails and puppy kisses from my guys to yours!

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

Arlene, you are too funny!! Next year I get to do that as mine doesnt turn 21 till April next year. Where does your son go? We will def. have more playdates, I promise!!


----------



## Jan D

Laurie, Do you mind that I'm bringing a pasta salad? I just jumped in and said before I asked---Is it OK?

Jan


----------



## Laurief

Jan - it is interesting how timing is everything!!! 

It is absolutely fine that you are bringing pasta salad!! but I have to tell you that this weekend is going to be a therapy session for me!!
I entertain very often, and love to do so, and always refuse to allow anyone to bring anything because I have just always felt that you are my guest & I am inviting you - well --- \
This past Monday I got my specialists final diagnosis that I def. have fibromyalgia. He has put me on some restrictions as far as physical things, new meds, and I am really fine but.. my family and friends have been saying to me for weeks - "say no" "stop offering to do everything for everyone" "dont offer yourself so much" "let other people do something too" So this weekend I decided to order cold cuts instead of cooking, which is what I intended to do. So my family will be happy to see you bring that pasta salad, cause I was gonna make one to go with the cold cuts!!! So you are saving me and making my family happy at the same time!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D

Fantastic then...it's my pleasure to bring it! You just sit and play with havs on sunday!


----------



## arlene

Laurie - Mine doesn't turn 21 until next June:evil: He is at Lehigh hopefully majoring in something other than beer pong!

PM me if that is one of the schools your son is interested in . . . maybe we get them together. 

I don't envy you . . . I was definitely more stressed than either of my kids when they were applying to colleges . . . my daughter applied to 18 schools which was absolutely crazy . . . my son only applied to Lehigh . . . he applied early and I nagged him for months to do some other applications in case he needed a backup . . . 

I know you guys are going to have a great time!

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

Arlene, my oldest goes to Monmouth Univ. - It is funny cause Lehigh is one of the schools we wanted to him to consider but he sent an early decision ap to Bucknell. That is where he REALLY wants to go, but I keep telling him that he needs to also put in aps to a few backups. He is going to apply to Lafayette, Rutgers, Penn State, Rowan & maybe Villanova. But he has he heart set on Bucknell! Next years visit for my older one, he will be 21 - that is if he "allows" us to come. We are not going this year - he is still in the "I want to be on my own" stage. Well watch for our pictures and we hope you will be able to make the next date!! Have fun at Lehigh.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow. Small world. Two of my nephews graduated from Bucknell. 

Susan


----------



## Laurief

Hubby graduated from Bucknell too, he is so proud that Brian wants to go there too! We will see - we are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Do you need us to pick anything up? Drinks???


----------



## Brady's mom

Linda, you read my mind. Laurie, please let us know what to bring. Champagne and orange juice for mimosas? (we are starting at 10:00) Sodas? Wine? Snacks? Please, let us know what we can bring.


----------



## Laurief

#1 - Linda, you are already bringing grooming things, 3 of your dogs, Lina and Kubrick. I would say that is more than enough. I have wine, beer, ice tea 
--but I do love mimosas. I would provide the Champage but I think we used all ours for the wedding - so if you guys want to bring those - that would be great. Very good idea!!!! I am getting so excited!!!! Linda, I did order your menu idea, it sounds delicious, I just might have one too!! Karen, what time does your picnic start? Can we somehow trick you in to staying longer???/


----------



## Leeann

lfung5 said:


> Laurie,
> Do you need us to pick anything up? Drinks???


Can you drive to MA and pick up me and the boys??

I have a big boo boo on my face wishing I lived closer.


----------



## Laurief

Leean, just tell hubby you are heading out to starbucks with the pups, and you got lost. How many hours is it?? Start Sat afternoon, stop at a pup friendly place to stay overnight, and then hit he road again in the AM!! That would be such a big surprise for everyone!!


----------



## Leeann

Oh that sounds soooo tempting. DH has an Iron Man competition (golf 36 holes walking) Sat. so he wouldnt even notice me gone till about 9:00 at night hehe.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
My neighborhood block party starts at 3:00. I have my DH handling our responsibilities for it. Perhaps I will forget my watch and you can all keep lying to me about the time:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow. Beautiful Havanese, great food, great people and mimosas......Drats. I should have taken that 2900 mile road trip! We're going to want LOTS of photos. Charge those camera batteries.

Susan


----------



## Lina

Laurie, don't forget to set ALL your clocks back by two hours so Karen and Brady will stay longer! :spy:

Also, I have some champagne if you want me to bring it. I could spare a bottle or two.


----------



## Laurief

Lina :spy: OK - so is 2 hours enough?? Yea, I guess we dont want him too mad at her! :spy: (Champagne sounds great - thanks) 

:spy: OK aLL WHO ARE COMING TO THE NJ PLAYDATE, REMEMBER TO TELL KAREN IT IS 2 HOURS EARLIER THAN IT REALLY IS, THAT WAY WE GET TO KEEP THEM A LITTLE LONGER:spy: 

Oh Hi karen, Naaa we wouldnt do that to you :evil: :wink:


----------



## YesYvonne

*12-Hav Circus*



Laurief said:


> Cant wait!!!! Just an FYI for all coming - it looks like we will have 12 hAVS HERE !!!!


Boohoo, wish Bounder and I could be there too, but alas. Duty calls.

Please take lots of pics! Am eager to see the shenanigans.

Best to all,
Yvonne (and Bounder)


----------



## Laurief

Oh Yvonne,I wish you could be here today too!! We will miss you and Bounder!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Sneaky, sneaky! I will be very suspicous if Linda trys to swap watches with me on Sunday. I will pick up some orange juice for mimosas. I will get some other juices and stuff in case anyone wants to be daring. Can't wait to see you all! Hopefully Brady will be on his best behavior. He loves other dogs, but lately can be unsure at first.:suspicious:


----------



## Laurief

Karen, I am sure that Brady will be fine!! Look what we had to do with Lily the first playdate. He is so great, I am sure he will be happy and playfull!! And if not, we will just give him a mimosa & he can chill with us/


----------



## lfung5

OMG! I was trying to remember what all I needed to bring to the playdate. I remembered the stroller, grooming supplies, dogs, but I almost forgot the costumes! Holly cow that would have been bad.


----------



## Laurief

We would have sent you back home !!!! Dont forget the camera


----------



## lfung5

I wish we could have a FORUM annual playdate. That would be pretty impossible.sigh


----------



## lfung5

Was i suppose to bring the video camera. I can't download it. I have to remember to put new batteries in my camera!


----------



## Laurief

I hope that anyone who has a video camera and knows how to download it will bring it. I have been trying to get my son to try to see if he can do it with ours, but he has not had time, and besides , my camera is very old, and is only used Xmas morning each year- and thats it!! I am very bad!!! If not the video,, at least bring your still camera. I am getting so excited!!


----------



## Carol

Have a mimosa for those of us who can't be in NJ this weekend. Toast all of the new puppies on the forum.


----------



## Paige

jerseygirl said:


> Have a mimosa for those of us who can't be in NJ this weekend. Toast all of the new puppies on the forum.


That's a great idea, you all should have a mimosa for every forum member who couldn't make it and then take lots and lots of pictures... maybe the havs will have to take the pictues.ound: ound:


----------



## Julie

reece said:


> That's a great idea, you all should have a mimosa for every forum member who couldn't make it and then take lots and lots of pictures... maybe the havs will have to take the pictues.ound: ound:


ound:ound:Wouldn't that be funny?ound:ound:


----------



## Julie

I'm excited Laurie and I don't even get to come---it sounds like it is going to be so much fun!Please take lots of pictures and post them asap...we are a very impatient group you know!:laugh:


----------



## lfung5

I turn bright red if I drink, so it would be pretty funny!


----------



## Laurief

You know that show "kid nation" - well if we had a drink for all the members we would be flat on our backs & the Havs would be running the show.
"Havanese Nation" ound:


----------



## Laurief

"A FALL BEAUTY - 64 DEGREES" :whoo: :whoo: 
That is our forcast for Sunday!!!!

I think I am sounding like Maryam - I am sooo excited!!


----------



## lfung5

Great weather for the playdate. BURRRRRRR for me. I like 90 and humid!


----------



## Laurief

Linda - you must be a lot younger than me !!! Cool days are what I LOVE for!! It should be sunny so we will set the hammock up in the sun & you can lounge, drink mimosas, and rock puppies all day!!


----------



## Lola

arlene said:


> Laurie - Mine doesn't turn 21 until next June:evil: He is at Lehigh hopefully majoring in something other than beer pong!
> 
> PM me if that is one of the schools your son is interested in . . . maybe we get them together.
> 
> I don't envy you . . . I was definitely more stressed than either of my kids when they were applying to colleges . . . my daughter applied to 18 schools which was absolutely crazy . . . my son only applied to Lehigh . . . he applied early and I nagged him for months to do some other applications in case he needed a backup . . .
> 
> I know you guys are going to have a great time!
> 
> Arlene


This is funny, my oldest son graduated from Lehigh, my neice is a freshman there now, my husband and father in law also went to Lehigh. Wonderful school!!! I will probably take Lola and Maggie to vist her at some point. Have fun at the Hav outing.


----------



## Laurief

NJ Playdate people:

DH is going to blow leaves and mulch tomorrow so the lawn is a fairly clean for playing. My guys LOVE leaf piles!!! Should I have him blow a nice pile in the back yard for the pups to play in?? I have my lawn treated for ticks and fleas so it should be free of that - and mine guys have played in them for years & NEVER gotten a tick or flea. What do you think?


----------



## Jan D

Sounds like a good show to me...yellow, green and orange leaved havs running around! The breeze today is driving Havee crazy--all the movement in the trees and all the new noises to distract him while he should be doing his business!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady loves leaves! He should enjoy that!!


----------



## Lina

That sounds great Laurie! I really really hope I will be able to make it... the play date is sounding better and better every minute.


----------



## Brady's mom

Lina,
I really hope you can make it! I can't wait to see Kubrick (and of course meet you as well)!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Lina, are you feeling any better at all?? I hope you guys can make it!!


----------



## maryam187

Reading this thread makes me so excited too and I'm not even coming! But if you ladies keep posting detailed comments, pics and videos, it'll make us feel we're there with you! How about a webcam????? Wouldn't that be terrific????? You could name it 'Laurie's Pond' ound:
Lina, I think you should go and flush the evil out of your system with those Mimosas!


----------



## Laurief

Thats a very good idea Maryam - Maybe Linda will share the hammock with Lina so she can lay down!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I'm actually feeling worse than I was yesterday, but I'm hoping that means I will feel better tomorrow and today is the worst. Linda called me and thought she had woken me up since I sound so bad. LOL.

I am SO looking forward to it, I will make myself get better by then. Hopefully.


----------



## Laurief

Drink Drink Drink, then cuddle with Kubrick, then drink drink drink!!! We need you guys to come!!


----------



## lfung5

Don't clean up all the twigs and sticks. My guys love them and I think they will have fun on the leaves


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> Thats a very good idea Maryam - Maybe Linda will share the hammock with Lina so she can lay down!!


Lina if you come you can have the entire hammock! How's that for incentive.


----------



## Lina

LOL, Linda. That is incentive! It reminds me of being a kid in Brazil and spending whole afternoons on a hammock. 

And Laurie, Kubrick LOVES leaves... I'm sure a leaf pile will make him really happy.


----------



## lfung5

I think after all those mimosas you might be pulling the adults out of the leaf piles!
Lina,
I think if you feel good enough to surf the forum you will be fine to ride the train and lie in a hammock!


----------



## Lina

Linda, I wish it were that easy! LOL. My problem right now is standing up and walking around (I literally feel dizzy). At least surfing the forum I can do curled up on the couch with the TV on.


----------



## arlene

It is confirmed - son is definitely majoring in beer pong.

Laurie - I sent you a PM.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief

got it - absolutely!!!!! Come on over. I will PM you back. Yay - more Havs!


----------



## Laurief

Lina, how are you doing today, you gonna make it???


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I am feeling much better. I think I will be able to make it - although I might still be coughing but I don't think I am contagious anymore as I am past the worst. YAY!

I might not have time to make cookies, though... if I don't, would store bought be okay? We have some really great bakeries near my house. I will try to bake my own cookies, but just in case I can't, I just want to make sure that buying cookies is fine with all of you.


----------



## Laurief

Lina, whatever you do is fine - but dont go out of your way if you are not feeling well. I am sure we will have plenty

WE HAVE 2 MORE HAVS COMING!! Javi & Phoebe are going to join us, of course Arlene will come along too!!

My three are outside as I type making sure that Daddy is blowing the leaf pile to perfection!! Mommy is cooking & we are all so excited!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I could say the same for you! Don't cook too much or go out of your way too much. You are already providing the space, don't exhaust yourself by cooking for us. We love cold cuts and sandwiches. Kubrick especially loves turkey. LOL. 

I'm excited that you can make it Arlene! Two more havs to add to the bunch! This should be a blast!


----------



## Laurief

I am just making some homemade potatoe salad, and tampanade - I just baked a little bar thing for dessert - but burned it!!!! oh well - trying to do too many things at once!! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## lfung5

Yeah!!! Arlene what a surprise! I am so happy you are going to make it now.

We are all so excited. I gave the kids a bath last night, but they went hiking with Brady this morning and look worse than before. Oh well, they are coming as is.

Lina glad you are feeling better. If for some reason you relapse just call me in the am.


----------



## Laurief

Its funny you say that cause I want to give mine a bath thisafternoon, and hubby says, yeah but I am making a big leaf pile for them today, they are gonna get dirtyl I guess their baths will all depend on how much time I have today!!


----------



## lfung5

I thought it would be nice to show up with clean, well groomed dogs, but that doesn't last long!


----------



## Laurief

I would not worry about it at all- this isnt a show - it is a PLAYdate!! They are gonna get nice & dirty playing together - I hope!


----------



## lfung5

I agree. Come as you are Havs!


----------



## Laurief

I am just so happy to have company where I dont have to put away the beds, the leashes, the poop bags, the food bowls, the toys etc etc etc.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I know exactly what you mean! I usually spend at least 15 minutes finding toys under every single piece of furniture to put away before guests come over. It's such a hassle! LOL.

Linda, I was going to give Kubrick a bath too, but then decided not to. I'm sure he will get very dirty (leaves just STICK to him like glue, I swear) and his bath day is Sunday anyway, so I think he will just have to be clean AFTER the play date.


----------



## Janet Zee

Lina...I am so glad you are feeling better and will be coming tomorrow.

Linda.....You are so right, less prep more fun. Come as you are Havs & Moms & Dads.

Laurie....I think piles of leaves would be great fun for them all. Just in case I haven't told you before, THANK YOU so so much for arranging this playdate. If you only knew how much it has meant to me.

Lots of Hugs,


----------



## Thumper

Laurie! I've hosted a few playdates, they are FUN fun fun!

Here are a few tips:

Offer large bowls of water in a few different spots, you never know where they are going to congregate.

Do not run your sprinkler that day!  Dry grass is much better.

Do not put out favorite toys or food. (this causes fights) I usually use the toys that Gucci doesn't play with much. I put the treats in a bowl and let the owners give it to the dogs...or I make doggie favor bags and hand those out.

Take LOTS of pictures and post them ON the forum!  That's the most important ONE!

We usually do potlucks and dessert items travel well, I end up passing on the food my husband grills and eating all the cookies! haha

Playdates are great fun. I do love doing them. I really wished I lived closer! I would LOVE To come!

You guys have a great time!

Kara


----------



## Jan D

OK NJ Playdaters...I'm signing off for the night and going out for dinner with hubby. Can't wait to meet all of you and your havs tomorrow--see you then!

Jan


----------



## dboudreau

Have a great time at the playdate tomorrow, take lots and lots and lots of pictures. I look forward to hearing (reading) all about it.


----------



## Sissygirl

Ok - I want blow by blow how much fun you guys had at the playdate.
I wish I lived in NJ - at least for tomorrow.ound: 

We want lots of pictures and lots of stories!

Have a great day!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for all your good wishes guys, I know we will have a great time!! I had hubby bring the cable home so I can try to post some pictures while the guests are on their way home. 

See everyone tomorrow! 
Dont forget your costumes!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Today's the day :whoo: 

Have lots of fun today guys, we will all be waiting for the pictures later on tonight.


----------



## Laurief

Well the playdated is over - boo hoo!!! We had such a great time, great weather, every pup here (13 in all) got along wonderfully and we all met some great new friends. My son took over 150 pictures, so I am going thru them now and will post a few soon., I just have to get them all resized and saved. Will post some soon.

Thanks to all for coming, and bringing food, and goody bags for the pups! It was very generous of you to do so!


----------



## Leeann

Glad to hear everyone had a great time.
Now on with the pictures and we want delails of everything that went on LOL


----------



## Laurief

Leann, I am sure others will post too their news of the day, but I have to say that it was just perfect. I was so happy to meet new playdate friends like Bacci, Javi, Havee, Scudder, Freddie & tiny Bella and Kubrick! Thanks to Linda for picking up Lina & Kubrick from the train station, and Linda did a great demonstration with regard to grooming!! Had some great food, yummy mimosas and the dogs were just angels. I will post the Halloween pics tonight since it was a Halloween party and will post the others tomorrow as I am so tired, and need to eat soon!

As you can see, we had cheerleaders, bees, angels, skunks, lawyers .


----------



## Laurief

And we had dinosaurs, and lobsters, and dracula, and princesses:whoo: 

And of course we had a very famous director here - Stanley Kubrick (haha - Kubrick forgot his costume!!)


----------



## Leeann

Sooooo Adorable, I love it.

Thanks Laure for posting a few picture, just so you know I am taking time away from my football game just to see them.. that's how special they are.

I'm sure everyone will be tired tonight so I will be looking for more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lfung5

What a great day! Laurie, thanks again so much for having it and to everyone who showed up. My guys are pretty wiped out. They are chewing on their new treats from Janice! Thanks Janice, for making all the dogs treat bags. They especially loved those dried jerky things! So sweet of you do do that. 
Laurie, they also loved their toys and I'm sure will dive into those after they are done with the chews.
Patty so glad you guys made it. I hope it makes your decision an easier one. You can't go wrong with this breed!
I got home an nobody mention how uneven Freddie face was! I fixed it up when I got home. I'm not use to grooming him in front of an audience, so everything was backwards so everyone could see. Well, that's the excuse I'm using!
Here are some pictures. I had to edit them down. The costumes were a roar. Once we put them on most of the dogs FROZE! We were all belly laughing. Lexi was the worst with no movement at all and freddie was a close second. 



Thanks guys for a wonderful day and very nice company!

PIC 1- Brady- white guy, freddie black with grey and eyebrows, Shelby black & white parti, Scudder black with white collar.
Pic 2- Kodi walked into that shot everyone else is the same
Pic 3-Logan- black and tan, lilly-white, scudder, shelby and I think havee's head.
Pic 4 too many
Pic 5 ditto


----------



## lfung5

MORE:
Pic 1 - Lilly enjoying her costume.
Pic 2 & 3- bella, Scudder, Kubrick,fred, havee or lexy hard to tell, lilly, logan


----------



## Laurief

Those are good Linda! Did you notice that you got great shots of the poop bag basket!!haha Yes Janet those goody bags were great, I was saying to Janet earlier that Lily took all three of the toys and was sleeping on top of them.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, Thank you, thank you, thank you for a wonderful day. The weather, the food, the company, and most of all, the Havs. Everything was perfect. It was great to see everybody in the flesh and meeting the pups. They all got along so well. Lots of RLH happening today!

#1 is Kodi and Freddie standing, Havee, Shelby and Brady laying down, and Scudder bottom left
#2 is Brady, Logan and Shelby and #3 is Scudder and Shelby


----------



## Laurief

Hope you guys dont get tired of these- I love the one of Shelby!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Aww, Laurie. That is a cute shot of Shelby. You did a good job.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, great pictures! I love the RLH moment. They are flying! 

I just love the way they all got along. It was if they all knew each other.


----------



## Leeann

Aww look at Shelby that is a great picture, look at those eye's.
I love the RLH pictures also. Looking at Brady reminds me of Riley, he looks like his is ready to play at all moments lol


----------



## Missy

WOW looks like a great time!!! I am so Jealous! that is a great picture of shelby? I love all the costumes...Who is the white and tan HAV on the deck -in the first picture in the post with the c/u with Shelby? Is that one of yours Linda?
and who is the black dog with the White ruff around his collar? Just trying to put names to all these cute dogs.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures!The playdate looks like it was alot of fun.I definitely am missing something fun like this!Thanks for telling us and sharing pictures!Cute costumes too......keep the pix coming.......:clap2::becky::clap2::becky:


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I think those are both Linda's dogs. The little one on the deck, in front, is Bella, I think. The black one with the white ruff (pic #4) is Scudder. It is easy to see why she shows him.


----------



## Missy

Thanks Michele, looks like you all had a blast. Shelby has the sweetest face!!! 

Scudder is a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## irnfit

We had a blast and so did the dogs. Wish we could have pulled MA a little closer.


----------



## dboudreau

Wow what fun. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Brady's mom

Hi everyone! Thank you Laurie for such a wonderful day! And Janice, thank you so much for the great goodie bag! I haven't had a chance to get through my pictures yet, but I will post a few as soon as I do. The dogs were so great today and I think they all had a blast!


----------



## Poornima

Lovely pictures and the furbabies look adorable. Playdates are a lot of fun.


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are some of my pictures from today. Sorry, I am not the best photographer.


----------



## Leslie

Oh my, everyone looks so happy! What a wonderful day it seems you all had. I'm glad it turned out to be such a success. Thanks for posting all the pics but, I hope there are many more to come!


----------



## irnfit

Karen, great photos. Brady, the happy lobster :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Love all the pics, keep them coming. *I love Shelby!*


----------



## Jan D

Thanks Laurie, my husband and I had such a great time watching all the havs play. It was great to meet alot of the girls here and put faces to the names. The pictures are so funny...the dogs barely stopped all afternoon! Havee is wiped out and has been laying around since we got home!

Great food, friends and dogs! Thanks again!

Jan


----------



## irnfit

Enjoy!


----------



## pjewel

Awww! It definitely looked like they were all having fun. I know Milo would have been right in the middle of the fray. So sorry I couldn't be there. 

The costumes were adorable and you could see just how happy they were (not) wearing them. Fun stuff.


----------



## lfung5

Geri we really miss you. Hope your feeling well.


----------



## lfung5

Missy said:


> WOW looks like a great time!!! I am so Jealous! that is a great picture of shelby? I love all the costumes...Who is the white and tan HAV on the deck -in the first picture in the post with the c/u with Shelby? Is that one of yours Linda?
> and who is the black dog with the White ruff around his collar? Just trying to put names to all these cute dogs.


I not sure which dogs you mean? They all knida blend!LOL. Bella is the tiny tiny white and grey/tan on her back and ears. She has a gold name tag. Scudder is all black with 4 white feet, white on tip if tail and a white collar. He is in full coat and his hair is in his eyes wearing a red collar. Freddie is black with gray paws, grey on his front wearing a red collar.

Maybe I will edit mine and add names.


----------



## lfung5

Ok I added some names to the pictures. I hope I got them right.


----------



## Missy

Linda, thanks for adding the names--- they do all kind of Blurr. Scudder really is very handsome and so well groomed. I love Bella, she looks like a little doll? Is she really very small? 

I love the little princess is that lexi or lily? laurie? (sorry I always get your L's confused)


----------



## lfung5

The princess is Lilly. I was getting the L's confused too! I knew the right name, but the wrong one would come out of my mouth.

Bella is itty bitty weighing in at 6 lbs


----------



## irnfit

Janet, thanks so much for the goody bags. It was very generous of you. Kodi and Shelby loved the toys and the treats.


----------



## Sissygirl

OOOHH how fun! More More More

I love seeing all the havs having a great time.

LOVED the video.

I will be back tomorrow to study the pictures a little more.....lololol

thanks for sharing and am so glad you all had a great time.


----------



## ama0722

Wow, what a gathering! I am totally jealous but really enjoyed the photos and the video... crazy RLH's with multiple Havs... what could be better!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

I cannot believe my guys this morning- they are all so tired still!


----------



## Lola

That looked like a wonderful time!!!!! You were so kind to host such a great party. I love all the pictures. I hope you will post more. You said you had a many pictures. Are you familiar with Shutter Fly.com. Maybe you could post them all if you have the time and send a link on the forum for all of us to see them. I reallly wish that we could have been there. I have never seen so many Hav's in one place having a great time together. It was such a beautiful day for a doggie get- together.


----------



## Thumper

What WONDERFUL pictures! That playdate looks like it was SOOOO Much FUN! I wish we could've came!  Boohoo!

I would've loved to see Gucci flirt with Kodi! Kodi is "her type", mama knows these things. Everytime she's around around a white boy, she acts like a fool in love. ound: 

I love all the pictures!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Well we certainly had some VERY handsome boys here that Gucci would have gone for. Javi is taken I believe(haha), but Kubrick, and Bacci are just gorgeous, Havee, Logan, Freddie & Brady are the playful athletes (and Kubrick too) Kodi and Sciudder seem to be the more quiet guys!! They all are such loves, I think Gucci would be in her glory.


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Well we certainly had some VERY handsome boys here that Gucci would have gone for. Javi is taken I believe(haha), but Kubrick, and Bacci are just gorgeous, Havee, Logan, Freddie & Brady are the playful athletes (and Kubrick too) Kodi and Sciudder seem to be the more quiet guys!! They all are such loves, I think Gucci would be in her glory.


LOL! I'm certain of it! She has a thing for the white boys! ound: She loves one of Greg's pups that our friends have here. Briezz...you should see these two together! They came over for lunch on Saturday and they were kissin and snugglin' and oh...my! I will get some pictures later (I hope!) So, based on the way she acts with Briezz, I'd guess she'd be all over Kodi or Brady! lol, But maybe she likes the way Briezz follows her around and bullies all the other boys AWAY from her, like he owns Gucci! Its hilarious to watch..but who knows with all those other hot looking fellows that were there! I'd have to make her a Chippen-Havs calendar!!!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Bacci would be her man I bet!! Gorgeous dog - I will try to find and post a pic if Ididnt already. He is the one with the dracula costume. - with the black ears! He is a doll too


----------



## Lina

Laurie, sorry for not posting earlier, but Kubrick and I had such a great time!!! I have never ever seen Kubrick so wiped out. He is still sleeping from yesterday! I have yet to give him any of his chews or toys that Janet gave (THANK YOU JANET!), even though I'm sure he'll love them, because he has not interest in anything but sleep, LOL. I'm not surprised, though, as Kubrick was instigating most of the RLH moments since he loves to run on grass and rarely gets to. 

Here are some pics I took... they are not very good, sorry! I want my SLR camera! 

I also wanted to add that I've never seen Kubrick so at ease with all the dogs there! He has been to the dog run many times but he always is wary of at least one or two dogs... I guess he could tell they were all Havs!

1st pic: Kubrick, Brady, Logan or Freddie (?) and Havi
2nd pic:Lots of dogs (and humans)!
3rd pic: Brady, Havi, Logan, Lexi (I think), Freddie and Kubrick way in the back
4th pic: Logan and Freddie hated their costumes and just FROZE. It was hilarious... I think Logan only moved once.
5th pic: Kubrick was in LOVE with Bella (though she didn't care for him so much LOL)


----------



## Lina

Some more.

1st pic: Laurie modeling the stroller (with Logan, Lexie and Lily inside).
2nd pic: Shelby in hot pursuit of Kubrick. Brady and Havi (maybe?) in the background.
3rd pic: Lily, Logan and Havi
4th pic: Kubrick and Havi (can you see the bit of white sticking out? he actually buried himself completely) in the leaves
5th pic: RLH around the leaf pile


----------



## Missy

OK- how about a Havanese Forum Convention in the middle of the country!!! 
It would have to be week long and we would have to rent an entire Hav friendly hotel- we could rent a conference center- well an elks lodge would probably do.

I am so jealous!!!! this looked like a such a ball. What was the Hav count Laurie?


----------



## irnfit

I agree. There were many handsome boys there. Shelby had a definite crush on Kubrick, but he only had eyes for Bella. But, they ended up being friends - that's Kubrick chasing Shelby in the RLH video. 

Shelby was so tired, she didn't move the whole trip home (2 hrs). When we got home, they ate like crazy, then crashed. They were both such happy pups this morning. I guess all the exercise they got was good for them.

Laurie, wished we lived a little closer. The pups really got along great. And I had a great time, too.


----------



## Laurief

We had a total of 13 Havs - and it seemed every one had a good time. Kubrick LOVED Bella, it was so funny to see him follow her all day wishing she would look his way!! 
Lily was amazing!!! I expected to have her on leash all day, she was on it for 10 minutes!! She was more at ease with everyone, and Kodi & Shelby( who stuck to Mommy the first playdate) were more at ease & played too! I have to say that Kubrick & Brady are the Hav Ambassadors - pulling them all in to play and RLH sessions. I have a great RLH pic withere Kubrick is airborne, but I have to work on making it smaller and will try to post it later. What a great day - I am still smiling!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh so much fun. I wish I was there...









Keep posting pics - I love them


----------



## KristinFusco

Those photos are awesome!

It looks like you all had the best time ever, I wish we could've been there!!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## Laurief

Kristin & Geri - you guys gotta make the next one!!! Please!


----------



## irnfit

Kristin, maybe we need to schedule a playdate in Ct. The MA people can come down, the NY people can come up. It would be fun.


----------



## Julie

What an awesome playdate Laurie!:whoo:
I loved seeing the pictures posted so far and the video Michele!How cool!Only thing I'm missing?Did someone take pictures of the owners with their havs?I'd love to put people faces with the dogs.It's funny.I recognise almost all the dogs--but few peeps!:laugh:
Please share more if you can!I want a front row seat!:becky:


----------



## Laurief

Michele, I want to post the pic of Shelby in the gallery - is that ok with you?


----------



## Laurief

You are funny Julie, we did not take pics of ourselves with our pups, although I probably should have. I will try to weed thru my 150 plus pics (thanks to my son) and see if I can place a few for you. The pics are saved on my laptop so when I get downstairs, I will see what I can find.


----------



## irnfit

OK with me, Laurie. It was a great last minute shot and turned out great. Thanks.


----------



## Julie

Michele--
the closeup of Shelby shows what a beautiful face she has!I love that picture!She has changed colors hasn't she?I thought she was black and white,but she is alot lighter in color......I never realized that before.:brick:


----------



## KristinFusco

Laurie, I PROMISE we will make the next one! October is a crazy month for us with all the family birthdays and obligations (for some reason about half of both our immediate families were born in October, including the 2 of us)! We were so sad not to be able to go, I can't wait to meet everyone on the forum!

Michele, that is such a great idea about a get-together in CT! Tony and I live in a city so we don't own any land up here, but we could look into different parks that we could rent out so that the Mass. people can come to a playdate! It would have to wait till spring, though, since Lito and I are down in Philly during the week until Dec 7th 

~KRistin


----------



## maryam187

I am sooo jealous! But lots of pictures would help hoto: , hint hint!


----------



## mckennasedona

What great photos. Thanks for sharing them everyone. It looks like a fun time was had by all. I must say Brady looks like he had a blast! You can see the joy in that dog's face. They are all beautiful. 

You have a beautiful yard Laurie.

Susan


----------



## Laurief

Well Julie, we all seemed to be very busy taking pics of dogs, and no too many peeps. Here are only a few that I could find.
#1 is Karen (mom to Brady) holding Bella talking with Frank (Dad to Bacci)
#2 is Frank (Janet Zee's hubby) with his Bacci baby
#3 is Jan (mom to Havee) with my Lily 
#4 is Arlene (mom to Javi)
#5 is Lina (Mom to Kubrick) with the pack


----------



## Laurief

Now the first pic here is how Kubrick spent much of his time - he followed Bella all over. 
2nd is Kodi - isnt he gorgeous???
#3 is a RLH game but if you look in the right upper corner, Kubrick is airborne!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, these are soooo great! what a wonderful shot of Kodi. Michele he is a doll. I love the shot of Kubrick and Bella. they are both so cute. Oh let's face it- I have not seen an ugly Hav yet-- they are all cute. 

Lily could be Jasper's twin sister. what color was Lily as a puppy? was she a sable?


----------



## Julie

Wow!Thanks for the great pictures--and the peeps pix!I recognised Linda in another photo(with the backs to the camera)with I think Karen,or maybe Lina...but I think Karen.It's all starting to "click"------Thanks!:hug:


----------



## dboudreau

I'm really enjoying the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I think Kodi needs a haircut.


----------



## Thumper

WOW! More great pictures! :whoo: And the video was great  How the heck did I miss that this morning? lol

Kodi doesn't need a haircut! He looks smashingly handsome.

Laurie, did Lily get to go in the stroller or was she way too interested in all the dogs on her turf? LOL

I know how Gucci gets when other dogs come to our house, she has to watch everything they do! lol, 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Kara, not only did Lily go in the stroller, so did Lexi and Logan, all together and they were great!! I zipped them up and took them for a little walk, then unzipped it and Lily and Lexi sat in there for quite a while just relaxing & watching everyone. It was great & they seemed very at ease. I have to say that Lily too was wonderful - so much more than ever expected. She did not care one bit about her territory (except her personal face space of course) and she did very well with all the dogs and the people. A totally different dog than the first playdate. DH had her on leash for 10 minutes, she barked at the first arrivals, then she was fine for the rest of the day. I really want the stroller, DH is still laughing at it saying I wont ever use it. Javi marked every leaf (no kidding) on my 5 giant Hostas, and Freddie enjoyed marking the gardens and outdoor toys - and Lily still didnt seem to care!! It was great.
As you can see from the photos (if they are duplicates, I am sorry) she interacted much more than I ever expected. I need to have these playdates one a week!!


----------



## Thumper

That's GREAT, Laurie! 

I do believe that Gucci is MUCH better around other Havs. She will even share her toys and stuff with them. Not the favorite ones, I never bring those out, but she does seem at ease around her "relatives". lol, 

Ohh..there are so many great stroller possibilities! You'll use it, even if you only use it 3-4X a year it will pay itself off. Just the ability to take them someplaces you otherwise couldn't take them is great, and not have to worry about them getting stepped on...or parvo...or other nasty things.

LOL @ the marking! ound: Boys will be boys, right?

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh yea, boys will be boys. I think of all the hard playing going on, I think that Lexi was the only girl partaking (and that is new for her now that she is feeling better). The other beauties just watched! I agree, I think I would use it, but you are preaching to the choir, DH is the one who needs convincing. If you look down on this thread, someone posted a pic of me pushing my guys in the stroller.


----------



## mintchip

I love Kodi's look! 
Oliver is at that stage now......I want to "train/grow" out his bangs but I am leary as well. Need to look for the bang thread and see if I can create a top knot.
Sally


----------



## Leslie

I am love, LOVE, *LOVING* all these pix! Oh, what a wonderful day for all! Thank you for letting those of us who couldn't be there enjoy it, too.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Oh yea, boys will be boys. I think of all the hard playing going on, I think that Lexi was the only girl partaking (and that is new for her now that she is feeling better). The other beauties just watched! I agree, I think I would use it, but you are preaching to the choir, DH is the one who needs convincing. If you look down on this thread, someone posted a pic of me pushing my guys in the stroller.


Laurie,

Here's what you do. Pick the stroller out that you want, order it, take it to friend, (who lives real close to you here on the forum?) Have them bring it over "as a gift" for throwing the Playdate.  How's that?

OR.....just put it on your credit card and have it shipped to you and have them send it as a "gift" and then put someone's name on the tag. Mine? lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief

HAHA, I thought about that, I told Linda that I was gonna keep hers and buy her a new one!! If I keep on him, he will let me get it - thats how I got my puppies. First I want to get some grooming stuff and learn a few things from Linda so I can groom my own guys - I am so excited about that prospect.


----------



## Laurief

Well I found a few more pics that I can post these few posts are the last of my 150 that are decent, even found a few of people for Julie. 

The last pic is Janet Zee with some of the pups. She so generously brought fabulous goody bags for all the pups - which they all loved!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Check out the beautiful coat on Bacci - he has the whitest coat I have ever seen, like snow witht he black on the inside by his skin and then on his face. He is a doll!!


----------



## Laurief

Few more


----------



## Thumper

Ohhh...I love Bacci  What a sweetie pie! I got to meet him before he went to his forever home and he sure did take a shine to me, as I did to him! I almost snuck him out the door! ound: He's so handsome and growing SO quickly. Wow.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

And the last two
the one with people is
Me on the far left, Angelo (havee';s Dad with back to camera), My hubby Gabe is with his back to us but head turned around, and to the far right that is Lina, talking with Linda. Sorry we were not too into taking pics of the people!


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures Laurie. What a great idea to have your son take pictures. He did a wonderful job. I am really loving these. I especially like Scudder chasing Fred. Scudder looks possessed and Freddie a rabbit.


----------



## Leeann

Wow what a great bunch of pictures everyone, I have been busy today and just now playing catch up. And we had a video too Yea. They all look like they are having so much fun, looks like I am definetley going to have to swing the long way home next June if it means getting to play with all these have. 

Did I see something about a playdate in CT?? Me and the boys would love that.


----------



## irnfit

I love the one of Shelby and Bacci. Looks like their smoochin'.


----------



## irnfit

Just a few more


----------



## Laurief

Me too Michele. I had a few of the same smoothing pics with those two!


----------



## Carol

Looks like everyone had a great time Laurie! Wish we were there. We'll be out for the next one!


----------



## Laurief

You better - I want to give that Gertie a big kiss!! But do I hope to see her before that - during one of your Flemington visits!!


----------



## lfung5

Haha. Love your new avatar Laurie. Poor little Lily.


----------



## Laurief

She does look pretty pathetic doesnt she! Geez, that hat is as light as a feather & you would think it is 5 lbs!! Drama Queen!!!


----------



## micki2much

Laurie and all:

Soooo Sorry I missed this event. All those havs in one place is a dream!!! Seamus and I would have had so much fun. Looking forward to the next one. I would like to host one myself next summer, having a pool put in and Seamus would LOVE hosting a party!


----------



## Paige

Wow, it looks like you all had a great time...I just love seeing so many havanese in one place..Thanks so much for sharing the pictures with those who can't attend.


----------



## Lola

Loved looking at those pictures. I am sorry I missed the event. I live near Allentown, Pa and wished I had attended. The pictures of all the pups having a great time together were really fun to look at.


----------



## Laurief

Michelle & Lola, I too am sorry you did not make the playdate. I will be having another in the spring, so just watch the threads!! I just put it out there and anyone who can drive to me, is welcome to come!! Lola, Allentown is not that far from me!!


----------



## Lola

Laurief said:


> Michelle & Lola, I too am sorry you did not make the playdate. I will be having another in the spring, so just watch the threads!! I just put it out there and anyone who can drive to me, is welcome to come!! Lola, Allentown is not that far from me!!


Laurie,
I am about an hour from central NJ and about 2 1/2 to North NJ and NYC and 2 1/2 from south NJ. Don't know what part of Jersey you are located. I have come across several Havanese owners in this area on my walks. One of which is a friend of mine that lead me to the breed. Where did you get your dogs from? I got my Bolonka and Havanese from a breeder that used to live in Bethlehem called Ahavapicaro. There are a few breeders in this area.


----------



## Laurief

Lola, I am the southern part of Somerset County. !/2 way between Somerville and Princeton. Hope it is close enough for you for next year!!


----------



## irnfit

Mapquest says Princeton to Allentown - 1-1/2 hrs. Laurie, just wanted you to know with no traffic to speak of (and not getting lost), it only took 1hr 10 mins to get to you from my house.


----------



## Lola

irnfit said:


> Mapquest says Princeton to Allentown - 1-1/2 hrs. Laurie, just wanted you to know with no traffic to speak of (and not getting lost), it only took 1hr 10 mins to get to you from my house.


Michele,
Are you from Allentown also?


----------



## irnfit

No, Long Island.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, you are confusing us, go back and read your post. YOu said it took YOU that long to get to my house. Were you coming from Allentown?? You are a nut!!!!


----------



## Lola

Laurief said:


> Michele, you are confusing us, go back and read your post. YOu said it took YOU that long to get to my house. Were you coming from Allentown?? You are a nut!!!!


I did get confused when I read Michele's post. I thought she was from Allentown area. Sorry


----------



## irnfit

Should have said from my house on LI. Mapquest says it should taske 1-1/2 hrs from me to you Laurie, which is the same as fro Allentown to Princeton. Sorry, I'm a little foggy and it's been a rough week. I was reheating DH dinner in the microwave on Tuesday and got a nasty steam burn on my hand. Hurt like  :Cry: It's a little better today.


----------



## Laurief

I am sorry you got burned - geez be careful!! I was pretty sure I knew what you meant but wanted to clarify. Go lay down and let DH make you dinner!!


----------



## Lola

OUCH!!!! Steam burns are the worse!!! Take care! I am disappointed, I thought there was another Hav owner in the Lehigh Valley that belongs to the Forum.


----------



## irnfit

Thanks. Laurie, DH feels very guilty because I was heating up *his* dinner. Somebody said now's the time to ask him for something special. Let's seeeee, what could I ask for??? :decision:


----------



## dotndani

Hi all!!
Wow,it seems like there was a big turnout!How I wish I was there.My girls would have loved to see so many Havs in one place.
I've been so busy at work,the last couple of weeks have been nuts and on top of that we are building a house in upstate NY so we have been traveling up there on the weekends.
Anybody up for another Hav playdate???I wish I could host one,but my scheduule at the moment does not permit it.
Count me in for the next one though!!!
It was great seeing all those adorable little doggies!!


----------



## Laurief

Hmmmmm - mhs, mhs, Hmmmmm mhs mhs, Hmmmmm I dont know, cant think of a thing:wink:


----------



## Laurief

Dot, we really missed you last week! We wish you could have made it. I will def. be doing another this spring.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I don't know how I missed all the great play date pictures on this thread! They're *WONDERFUL!!!* Its so great that you all could get together and meet one another. Havanese play dates are fun for both the owners and the Havs. Thanks for sharing!! And Laurie- Your deck and backyard are gorgeous!


----------



## Rita

Laurie. Great pics. So sad that Houston and I couldn't be there but things have been very crazy lately. I haven't even been online.   Maybe I will catch the next one.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I've been showing him pictures of MyKee, but he isn't budging - yet.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! I'm so glad I finally found the time to visit this thread. I knew I'd be away on the 14th, but was looking forward to seeing tons of pictures. They are great pix, everyone!!!!! I felt like I was there. 

Laurie, I am VERY envious of your yard. It's HUGE and beautiful! We live in the suburbs where we are quite close to our neighbors. It's the only thing about my house that I wish I could change but can't... the size of the yard.  Lucky gal, you!

It sounds like you all had such a great time. I'm so happy you got together. It was the same way for me when we drove 5 hrs. to stay overnight at friends and attend the Hav picnic in August. It was the best!!! 

Dot, I had my 12 yr. old Lina and her best friend and they LOVED being around all those Havs. There were over 30 of them. Imagine!

Bravo everyone!! Pictures and video clip are all great fun to watch.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Marj, I do LOVE my property!! That is what drew me to this place, not the house. I grew up in the country so living in an aptmt for a year and a condo for 14 years, when it was time to buy a house - this was it!!! We had so much time & I was SO impressed that all these pups stayed in the yard, never left the property and no one was on a leash!!! And all had access to the house but not one potty accident.


----------



## marjrc

Wow! That sounds great, Laurie. It was meant to be, that's why everything went so well.


----------



## PattyNJ

*NJ Playdate Photos*

Hi Everyone!

I know this is being posted a little late (sorry!) but I wanted to post some photos from the playdate. My husband Mark and I went to Laurie's house and had such a wonderful time meeting really GREAT people that we both hope we have the pleasure of seeing again.

We don't have a dog at the moment, but Laurie invited us to come meet some of these wonderful little dogs! We've decided that we're definately going to get a Havanese. We're excited to be starting our search. I haven't had a puppy in my house in about 18 years (wow!), but I miss having a dog in my life and these little dogs seem so wonderful. Thanks again Laurie for the wonderful playdate and allowing us to hang out with everyone and meet these amazing dogs!

So, I'm going to try to post as many photos as I can. Enjoy everyone!

Many blessings to all,

Patty


----------



## Lina

Patty, we had a great time meeting you and your husband! Hopefully by the next play date you will have a puppy to come and play with all the other Havs. 

I love that pic of Kubrick that you took! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PattyNJ

*More Photos from Playdate*

Here are more photos....


----------



## Laurief

Patty, I love love love the pictures!! So great!! Brings me right back to the day everyone was here. I just cannot wait till spring to do another one!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I am already letting you know WAY ahead of time that April 18-27 I will be in California so please please please make the play date on different dates so Kubrick and I can come!


----------



## PattyNJ

Lina said:


> Patty, we had a great time meeting you and your husband! Hopefully by the next play date you will have a puppy to come and play with all the other Havs.
> 
> I love that pic of Kubrick that you took! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Lina! Yes, we did very much enjoy meeting you and little Kubrick. I must tell you this - EVERYONE who sees that picture of your little dog thinks he is the cutiest little guy! My sister LOVES him! She has a 120 lb part Shar Pei part Rottweiler mix - yes he's very funny looking but a very sweet dog (he's got the body of a Rottweiler that looks like he's got the head of a Shar Pei screwed on to his body!)

I'm sure the next time I'm on a playdate - I'll have a little Havanese dog too!

Patty


----------



## Laurief

Lina, I am happy to arrange that, but you will have to remind me - I am too old to remember that, probably when spring arrives, I will post a few days and everyone can contribute as to when they can and cannot come. I will try to accomodate all. You know me, the more the merrier!!


----------



## PattyNJ

Laurief said:


> Patty, I love love love the pictures!! So great!! Brings me right back to the day everyone was here. I just cannot wait till spring to do another one!


Thanks - it brings me back too! I've got a few more to post and then I'm going to post a little video that I took when all of the dogs were in their costumes...


----------



## PattyNJ

*NJ Playdate*

and more photos...


----------



## arlene

Great pics Patty . . . you are going to make a wonderful HavMom . . . good luck in your search


Arlene


----------



## irnfit

Patty, thanks for posting those pictures. We all had such a great time at that playdate, with or without a dog. I see a few pics of my two included and I love the one of Kodi sitting at the bottom of the steps looking up. Can't wait to see your new pup when you get it.


----------



## PattyNJ

*NJ Playdate*

and the last of my photos...


----------



## irnfit

Awwwwww.....


----------



## Brady's mom

Patty, you got some great pictures! It was so nice meeting you. I am so happy to hear that you enjoyed our havs and are going to get one. Yeah! Please keep us all posted on how your search goes, and let us know if you need any help!


----------



## PattyNJ

*NJ Playdate Video*

Hi Everyone:

Here is the short video I took at the playdate. Enjoy!






Patty


----------



## PattyNJ

Brady's mom said:


> Patty, you got some great pictures! It was so nice meeting you. I am so happy to hear that you enjoyed our havs and are going to get one. Yeah! Please keep us all posted on how your search goes, and let us know if you need any help!


Hi Karen:
It was nice meeting you too! I'm excited at the thought of getting another dog...we've been looking at various breeder's on the web and it's really fun! Hopefully the next time we meet...I'll have a Havanese too. 

Patty


----------



## irnfit

Love the video. The dogs looked so cute and didn't seem to mind that we dressed them up.


----------



## Lina

The video reminded me so much of that day! Laurie, have I mentioned how much I would like to have another play date? :boink:

Patty, Kubrick loves to hear how handsome he is! He says to send you lots of kisses for the compliments. He's such a flirt. :kiss:


----------



## lfung5

Patty,
Thanks for bring back this thread! I love all the pictures you took. It was so nice meeting you and your DH. I'm glad you had a positive experience. I am so happy you decided to get a Havanese. It will change your world. These guys are the most loving little dogs on the planet. They will make you laugh for hours. Please keep us posted on your search. Can't wait to meet the new pup at the next play date!


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Any chance of having a Winter play date? We all proved the Hav's love snow and I'm sure we all have parkas to keep them warm. 
My only problem is Freddie. If I put a coat on him he won't move! If you don't remember, just look back at the costume pictures!


----------



## Laurief

HaHa, Linda that is true. If we put them all in Parkas, we will all have the same picture, "all these Havs just standing in the snow" Take off the coats & they will all take off!! lol 
I had thought about a winter playdate, believe me!! But.. my concern is what I would do with 13-15 wet Havs with ice pellets on bellies, inside the house


----------



## lfung5

I know I would be the same way. If you find out your dogs travel ok, we can always rent that room in Moorestown, NJ!


----------



## irnfit

We could rent a tent - not the open one - one that closes up on all sides. Some of them are heated, too. We're getting desperate.


----------



## lfung5

Why am I all for the tent idea?! I guess I am desperate too.


----------



## arlene

Tents are very expensive - but maybe we could find an indoor facility that would accommodate us. 

Linda - I would be willing to travel - Is there really a place in Moorestown?

I wonder if St. Hubert's in Chatham would rent us one of their training rooms?

Maybe we could find a dog friendly Fireman's Hall?

Arlene


----------



## Brady's mom

I am up for the place in Moorestown. Linda has more information on it, but it is the place that the Delaware Vallely Havanese Club uses for their fun match every year. Linda had looked into it before and it was not expensive at all to rent for 1/2 a day. Laurie, have yours gotten any better with traveling? Do you think they could handle it?


----------



## Laurief

I dont know how far Moorestown is, but Lily can get a valium and I can try the new Cerenia on Logan, so I am up for it - what is the address of this place?


----------



## Brady's mom

It is called Allen's Kennel. The address is 116A Borton Landing Road, Moorestown, NJ 08057. Here is a link to their website. http://www.allenskennels.com/


----------



## Laurief

Wow - it says it is only about 50 minutes from me - very doable for my guys I think, with the new meds. What does everyone think?? Does Linda have an in with the guy to try and rent the space?


----------



## arlene

It's about an hour and a half from me but that is doable . . . 

Arlene


----------



## Lina

I would totally be up for it! Kubrick and I can take NJ Transit to the nearest station and if someone can pick us up again, we will be there.


----------



## Laurief

But if we do this, you guys have to promise to come back to my house in the spring!!!


----------



## irnfit

Well, I might have to sit out of this one. It's another hour and they are about at their limit to Laurie's house. But I already have the spring blocked off on my calendar so I don't schedule anything else.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I would definitely still come to your house in the spring! Though I just realized that I will be gone for two weeks in January (going to Brazil to visit family and take a vacation ) so depending on dates I might not be able to come. But if I can, I will definitely make it to both a winter and a spring play date.


----------



## Julie

Loved the new pictures!Thanks for posting them,and the video!It looks like you guys had a blast.I'm envious


----------



## arlene

I called St. Hubert's in Madison - they rent rings / training rooms and have facilities in Madison and Clinton. They are going to call me back with a price. If it is reasonable maybe the location would work out better for more people. I will give you and update when they call back.

Maybe we should shoot for sometime in February? That should pace us for the spring.

I'm definitely coming back to your house Laurie . . . Javi needs to visit his favorite plant!

Arlene


----------



## Janet Zee

You can count me, Frankie & Bacci in for sure. We had such a great time at the last playdate we wouldn't miss a chance to see all of you again and of course all the Havs.


----------



## Janet Zee

lfung5 said:


> Patty,
> Thanks for bring back this thread! I love all the pictures you took. It was so nice meeting you and your DH. I'm glad you had a positive experience. I am so happy you decided to get a Havanese. It will change your world. These guys are the most loving little dogs on the planet. They will make you laugh for hours. Please keep us posted on your search. Can't wait to meet the new pup at the next play date!


Same from me.


----------



## marjrc

Patty, those are GREAT photos!! I'm being a nosy parker and throughly enjoying the pics and video clips in this thread. Beautiful shot of Kubrick! Shelby, my choice for prettiest, little Havanese, is a darling in her pictures! 
It's so much fun to see faces and to enjoy that video clip and see the Havs running around having fun.

I love that close up of the white/cream Hav. Who is that?

Anyone up for a play date near Montreal???? LOL


----------



## ama0722

I just want to let all you east coasters know if you come out to the southern west coast, we don't have to wait to have a play day in the spring!!!

Amanda


----------



## PattyNJ

marjrc said:


> Patty, those are GREAT photos!! I'm being a nosy parker and throughly enjoying the pics and video clips in this thread. Beautiful shot of Kubrick! Shelby, my choice for prettiest, little Havanese, is a darling in her pictures!
> It's so much fun to see faces and to enjoy that video clip and see the Havs running around having fun.
> 
> I love that close up of the white/cream Hav. Who is that?
> 
> Anyone up for a play date near Montreal???? LOL


Thanks! I'm glad you liked the photos. I don't even have a Havanese dog...YET! But my husband and I are going to start looking for one very soon. The close up of the white/cream dog is Lily - Laurie's dog. She's a cutie, isn't she?

Patty


----------



## Laurief

Marj - the one on the deck is Kodi 
and the REAL closeup one is my Lily! Isnt she a beauty?? Of course that is just a Mommy speaking!!


And Amanda :fish: Dont you know that is just downright Mean to tease us about your weather!!! We all cant be as lucky as you to move to sunny warm parts!! It sounds like you are really happy there - that is great!

ps:> Patty - that is my absolute favorite picture of Lily EVER!! Thank you so much for that!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Amanda, that is cruel! It is a nasty cold rainy winter day here today. I was outside for 2 hours walking homesites with potential homebuyers and my toes are frozen solid. 

Laurie, we will certainly be back to your house in the Spring! Brady wouldn't let me miss it.

Arlene, what county are Madison and Clinton in? I was trying to mapquest it to see how far it would be, but I am not sure which ones they are. So long as it is within 1.5 hours or so from me, we will be there.

February sounds perfect!


----------



## lfung5

I believe Madison is by Chatham, NJ. If so, count us in too! I am moving end of Jan, so Feb. works out great! I think it's just under 2 hours from my house.


----------



## Laurief

Linda, do you have an "in" with the place in Moorestown?


----------



## Jan D

Thanks for those pictures Patty! They certainly remind me of the great day we had. Good luck in your puppy hunt! I'm so glad you decided on a hav. They are so much fun! You won't regret it!


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> Linda, do you have an "in" with the place in Moorestown?


No, but anyone can rent it. I've been there for the Delaware havanese Club match. It's a very large facility and it was pretty cheap the last time I looked into it. I think I figured 10.00 per person for a half day if we had 10 people. I think that's if we wanted to rent 1/2 the room. The whole room was more, but not that much more. It's a nice place. They might have a website, Allenwood kennels.


----------



## Brady's mom

I looked it up on the website. It is $100 for a 1/2 day for a weekend day for the whole room.


----------



## lfung5

I couldn't find the website, I must be stupid. 
Wow, you can't beat that price!


----------



## Brady's mom

Here you go Linda
http://www.allenskennels.com/


----------



## ama0722

Oh you get a winter play date! Great idea, the all breed club I belonged to rented out their facility as well (Columbus, OH). It was a similar rate- it did have to be dog related and you had to sign waivers etc but it was like $150 for a building on the weekends and they had up fencing, etc.!

I think someone should have to video tape the RLH's this time!

Amanda


----------



## lfung5

Ok, I had the name wrong.


----------



## Lina

Well that's not much of a surprise... where does Laurie live again, Linda?  LOL.


----------



## arlene

Madison is in Morris County and Clinton is in Hunterdon County. They never called me back with a price. St. Hubert's has a very large and varied training school . . . it can be hard to reach people on the phone.

You certainly can't beat the price in Moorestown. I don't mind travelling and I can pick someone up at a train station somewhere. Maybe we should book a date in Moorestown in early Feb. If St. Hubert's turns out to be just as inexpensive, maybe we can do another in late March . . . then we get to visit Laurie in the Spring. 

Maybe we could do monthly gatherings . . . maybe have some seminars - Puppy Snatching 101, Run Like Heck for HuMoms, 60 Ways to Spoil Your Dog, Methods for Keeping Toilet Paper Safe, Latest in Pup Fashion, Dog House Decorating, Dancing Doggies . . . 

Okay so I'm getting carried away - I do tend to do things in a BIG way!

Arlene


----------



## Lina

LOL Arlene! Some of those seminars would interest me immensely, in particular Puppy Snatching 101 and Run Like Heck for HavMoms! Great titles.


----------



## arlene

I was counting on you to teach Puppy Snatching! I'll take Toilet Paper - I seem to find shreds of toilet paper all over the house!


----------



## Lina

I would gladly teach Puppy Snatching and we could even maybe have Amanda fly out to co-teach the seminar! What do you think Amanda? :boink:


----------



## arlene

We also need some nutritional seminars . . . how about Kookies from Kara's Kitchen.



Arlene


----------



## Laurief

You guys are just too funny!! Love the seminar ideas. I am ok with Moorestown in Feb. As far as I know, I dont have plans for then yet!! If the Cerenia doesnt work, then i will just bring the girls. If it does, all three will be there!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, Lily is stunning! That photo is priceless.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Marj, we are kinda partial to her too!


----------



## Laurief

:bump: I am bumping this up for Mo - so she can see what a wonderful time we have. Maybe Molly will join us for the next one.


----------



## lfung5

I hope Mo will koin us next time! The playdate cant come soon enough.


----------



## Moko

*What a blast!*

I LOVE the playdate pictures! What an amazing bunch of pups!

I'm really looking forward to joining you with Molly one of these days!

Thanks for the fun of looking at the pics!

Maureen


----------

